# Weaving - Played again, added beads.



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I added beads to this shawl. Still need to figure out how to get my beginning and ending the same width. I will keep trying! (giggle) Tying in my bead ends needs work too......will play with that later. Shows on the back also! GRRRR!. Any how, what do ya'll think of this latest attempt?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty you did good. Now is there a way to incorporate the beads into the weaving when you are wefting. Is wefting a word. lol


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Wefting sounds good to me! Looks lovely. I like the beads in it and the fringe looks like raindrops.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I love it !!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Very pretty you did good. Now is there a way to incorporate the beads into the weaving when you are wefting. Is wefting a word. lol


I don't know. I suppose the beads could be put on the yarn before the shuttle was loaded......lots of work to move them down. I thought about that, but chickened out! So I just did them this way.. Put the beads on a piece of yarn and tacked them in place afterwards. Pulled long tails into the weaving to help hold them in place. But I don't like the way I can see where that was done. Could just be me....since I know where it is. I only steamed it lightly...maybe a gentle wash and dry will help. I will need to put it in a lingerie bag to do so.....I will let ya'll know. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.weavezine.com/projects/weaving-beads-cloth.html

Your beads on the fringe look like pretty droplets. Check out the article above that discusses how to add beads while weaving.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

That is absolutely stunning!



Beetytwird said:


> I added beads to this shawl. Still need to figure out how to get my beginning and ending the same width. I will keep trying! (giggle) Tying in my bead ends needs work too......will play with that later. Shows on the back also! GRRRR!. Any how, what do ya'll think of this latest attempt?


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful I really like how you did that and your fringe came out so nice


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Babalou said:


> http://www.weavezine.com/projects/weaving-beads-cloth.html
> 
> Your beads on the fringe look like pretty droplets. Check out the article above that discusses how to add beads while weaving.


COOL!!! thank you.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

How did you do the beads in the fringe?

What kind of beads, what weight yarn, etc.? How did you get them on? Will they stay on? Were they glued?

How did you _do_ it?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

The beads on the fringe look like they are tied on with little knots.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

How does that saying go? Imitation is a form of flattery? I really want to copy you the next time I finish a fringe.
Thank you for the idea---so so cool!
I will give you credit, ok?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I really like how the beads look. The fringe looks like drops like mentioned. Really pretty.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> How did you do the beads in the fringe?
> 
> What kind of beads, what weight yarn, etc.? How did you get them on? Will they stay on? Were they glued?
> 
> How did you _do_ it?


Beads on the fringe were just tied on. Worsted weight Red Heart Aran color. I don't know the exact size of the beads, they all came in an assortment pack I got at Hobby Lobby a few months ago. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful weaving. The beads are a lovely addition.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you all. I need to look up how to finish off the ends of my weaving with out having to use fringe. Any suggestions for were to get the best information?


----------

